# some recent pics



## boss (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm doing this via my phone. It shows they're uploaded. If they are not Ill have someone do it for me from the site.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Boss you look GREAT !

Do you squeeze your legs together to tuck your cock back or do you tape ????


----------



## boss (Mar 1, 2012)

Top right was over last night. She actually had a 6pack. I guess that pic was a bit older.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Mar 1, 2012)

boss said:


> I'm doing this via my phone. It shows they're uploaded. If they are not Ill have someone do it for me from the site.


 


She let you snap phone pics of her tits and ass???  Must be a dirty cunt......just sayin


----------



## rage racing (Mar 1, 2012)

I love sluts....


----------



## sar012977 (Mar 1, 2012)

Props to you my man! Good for you, Burn them up.. but which one had the saaggy lips??


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 1, 2012)

Not bad boss!


----------



## Madmann (Mar 1, 2012)

DecaConstruction said:


> She let you snap phone pics of her tits and ass??? Must be a dirty cunt......just sayin


 
She probably exchanged for $$$ from the chump.

Besides that bitch is not even C-List material.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 1, 2012)

Madmann said:


> She probably exchanged for $$$ from the chump.
> 
> Besides that bitch is not even C-List material.




Says that fat sweaty troll gimp who has never had pussy.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 1, 2012)

Madmann said:


> She probably exchanged for $$$ from the chump.
> 
> Besides that bitch is not even C-List material.



^^^ this.

Also that is Boss, he just got done watching Silence of the Lambs, and wanted to give his boyfriends on here something to fap off to... you know who you are.

Pwned... my sympathies


----------



## Madmann (Mar 1, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Says that fat sweaty troll gimp who has never had pussy.


 
Says the overweight cum-bucket whose ugly mother was the prettiest woman ever his life.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 1, 2012)

Boss, does your mom approve of you possessing pics of your sisters in that state of undress


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 1, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> ^^^ this.
> 
> Also that is Boss, he just got done watching Silence of the Lambs, and wanted to give his boyfriends on here something to fap off to... you know who you are.
> 
> Pwned... my sympathies



You get lamer by the day


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> You get lamer by the day




Yes, he does. Between his multi-colored posts and his extreme desire to have random brown cawks balls deep in his mud schute, he's pretty lame.


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 1, 2012)

I like pic #3 and #5 the best


----------



## Madmann (Mar 1, 2012)

secdrl said:


> his extreme desire to have random brown cawks balls deep in his mud schute.


 
But I heard this was *your* guilty pleasure.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 1, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Says the overweight cum-bucket whose ugly mother was the prettiest woman ever his life.




You're shit is so unfucking original anymore Eddie that it's sad.


----------



## Madmann (Mar 1, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> You're shit is so unfucking original anymore Eddie that it's sad.
> 
> If ignorance is bliss, then knock the smile off my face


 
And much like your ignorance your self-humilation shares that same bliss.


----------



## boss (Mar 1, 2012)

If you guys ignore madfag and coolhandqueer ill post more. I have some videos but won't post. I'd have to bbm them to someone to post for me. 
The one with the house coats vag got ripped! Was tight on one finger so I said fuck it and put my dick in and tore her up. 

Feel free to add but they can't be from the internet.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh how I enjoy a good vag abuse story.


----------



## boss (Mar 1, 2012)

I wish I still had my other phone! That one was packed!


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 1, 2012)

boss said:


> If you guys ignore madfag and coolhandqueer ill post more. I have some videos but won't post. I'd have to bbm them to someone to post for me.
> The one with the house coats vag got ripped! Was tight on one finger so I said fuck it and put my dick in and tore her up.
> 
> Feel free to add but they can't be from the internet.



Now by her, do you really mean him ?


----------



## boss (Mar 1, 2012)

Pretty weak...



coolhandjames said:


> Now by her, do you really mean him ?


----------



## woodwalker (Mar 1, 2012)

nice pics post MOAR!!!!


----------



## boss (Mar 1, 2012)

Ill post more soon. I'm going on vacation


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 1, 2012)

Does your sister know that you put a camera in her room?


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 1, 2012)

woodwalker said:


> nice pics post MOAR!!!!



this


----------



## boss (Mar 1, 2012)

She's in rehab for her heroin and crack addiction.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 1, 2012)

I never tried heroin, but I'm thinking I may start at some point.


----------



## boss (Mar 1, 2012)

Just got more pics. Tomorrow ill post. Maybe even show my cock again.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Mar 2, 2012)

boss said:


> She's in rehab for her heroin and crack addiction.


 

What a quitter!!!!!!!


----------



## getalpha (Mar 2, 2012)

More pics.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 2, 2012)

boss said:


> Just got more pics. Tomorrow ill post. Maybe even show my cock again.


----------



## boss (Mar 2, 2012)

Here ya go. I'll out of town this week so I might not get new material for your reading pleasures


----------



## boss (Mar 2, 2012)

I have more. Girl was dumb enough to put her face in it too!


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow boss, you stay busy!


----------



## boss (Mar 2, 2012)

If I could get them off my last two phones I'd have tons.  But yeah ill post them soon. Gotta keep this fresh. Can't give em all at once. Its too bad I can't post my videos.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Says the overweight cum-bucket whose ugly mother was the prettiest woman ever his life.


 
Madmann


----------



## DecaConstruction (Mar 2, 2012)

boss said:


> If I could get them off my last two phones I'd have tons. But yeah ill post them soon. Gotta keep this fresh. Can't give em all at once. Its too bad I can't post my videos.


 

Dam - you love yourself more than Madmann!!  Have you ever given yourself a trophy?


----------



## boss (Mar 2, 2012)

Videos of girls. Gtfo of the thread. I think the cock threads suit you better


----------



## DecaConstruction (Mar 2, 2012)

boss said:


> Videos of girls. Gtfo of the thread. I think the cock threads suit you better


 

Madmann is no longer the BIGGEST CUNT on IM........we have a new 1st Place Winner - *"BOSS"  - *PFFFT


----------



## boss (Mar 2, 2012)

Honest question are you gay? You're bitching that I want to post sex videos and naked pictures of girls ... Seems super gay.


----------



## Madmann (Mar 2, 2012)

DecaConstruction said:


> Madmann is no longer the BIGGEST CUNT on IM........we have a new 1st Place Winner - *"BOSS" - *PFFFT


 
Well you are certainly not the biggest faggot.




But only because your build is smaller than the others.


----------



## Madmann (Mar 2, 2012)

boss said:


> Honest question are you gay? You're bitching that I want to post sex videos and naked pictures of girls ... Seems super gay.


 
What the fuck is with this pic......











Looks like a smeared shit-stain streak that couldn't be wiped off ??




Gross.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Mar 2, 2012)

boss said:


> Honest question are you gay? You're bitching that I want to post sex videos and naked pictures of girls ... Seems super gay.


 

NOPE, not gay, but I do trump you in every aspect of life.....I just don't go around jocking my own dick like you....just sayin


----------



## Madmann (Mar 2, 2012)

decaconstruction said:


> nope, not gay


 

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## DecaConstruction (Mar 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> 
> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
> ...


 


Ur not even worth people's time anymore....you've played yourself out


----------



## squigader (Mar 2, 2012)

3 and 5 in the first post are the best, and 1 in the second post.

Where do you pick them up, boss? And why can't you post videos, now?


----------



## allnatty (Mar 4, 2012)

Quality slays, nothing like a great ass <3


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 4, 2012)

Boss keep terrorizing those beauties bro!  Great pics!  Might have to put in a request soon though if the camera skills get better...


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 5, 2012)

boss said:


> Honest question are you gay? You're bitching that I want to post sex videos and naked pictures of girls ... Seems super gay.



So it's not ok for boss to post up good pics of ass he's gettin but it's ok for decaconstruction to e stalk CellarDoor?? What a homo


----------



## DecaConstruction (Mar 5, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> So it's not ok for boss to post up good pics of ass he's gettin but it's ok for decaconstruction to e stalk CellarDoor?? What a homo


 

You mad, bro?

Haters gonna hate.....right?  Can't get the time fo day from a female on here?  pffftt


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 5, 2012)

DecaConstruction said:


> You mad, bro?
> 
> Haters gonna hate.....right?  Can't get the time fo day from a female on here?  pffftt



Yea I'm mad that your bitch ass cried about my boy boss posting his pics... Sad little e stalker...


----------



## DecaConstruction (Mar 5, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Yea I'm mad that your bitch ass cried about my boy boss posting his pics... Sad little e stalker...


 

Must be a rough Monday so far for you...

You'll get over it though you whiny ass cunt....


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 5, 2012)

DecaConstruction said:


> Must be a rough Monday so far for you...
> 
> You'll get over it though you whiny ass cunt....



Yea your probably right... I'll either get over it or I'll find somebody like you and open hand the fuck out of them... But either way Ill make it til Tuesday ..


----------



## DecaConstruction (Mar 5, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Yea your probably right... I'll either get over it or I'll find somebody like you and open hand the fuck out of them... But either way Ill make it til Tuesday ..


 

I was worried about you for a minute.....you had a mini-meltdown for a sec there.  You must really love "your boy", boss alot huh?


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 5, 2012)

Nah I just cant imagine why any man who doesn't love the cock would cry when he was posting naked chick pics but hey who am I too judge..


----------



## DecaConstruction (Mar 5, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


>


 

You and boss are at it again I see....you're right, you two really are tight like that. 

....hopefully Tuesday will be a brighter day for you.


----------



## boss (Mar 5, 2012)

Some how decaconstructions calling me gay with supeswole yet I am the one posting nudes of chicks I get with.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Mar 5, 2012)

boss said:


> Some how decaconstructions calling me gay with supeswole yet I am the one posting nudes of chicks I get with.


 

This chick has to be a joke....

I'd be embarrased to "show off" this ugly ass Snooki bitch....Is she a spic??


----------



## boss (Mar 5, 2012)

Better then the pictures you get. I don't care how the look. I am here to post up for you guys. If you're gonna bitch ill post more cock pics for you deca. You're the only faggot who cries when someone posts chick pics.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Mar 5, 2012)

boss said:


> Better then the pictures you get. I don't care how the look. I am here to post up for you guys. If you're gonna bitch ill post more cock pics for you deca. You're the only faggot who cries when someone posts chick pics.


 

.....it's clear you don't give a shit what they look like.


----------



## boss (Mar 5, 2012)

Its clear the only action you get is shoving your baseball bat up your pee hole


----------



## independent (Mar 5, 2012)

DecaConstruction said:


> .....it's clear you don't give a shit what they look like.



Who cares, I like nudes.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 5, 2012)

Keep posting boss!


----------



## boss (Mar 5, 2012)

Deca wants my cock pics. Deca go to the suck on this coolhand thread. You will find what you're looking for


----------



## DecaConstruction (Mar 5, 2012)

boss said:


> Deca wants my cock pics. Deca go to the suck on this coolhand thread. You will find what you're looking for



Bottom line u pull uuuuuuugly ass bitches.....just sayin, "boss"    pffftt


----------



## boss (Mar 5, 2012)

Yet the "ugliest" ones up beat your old saggy broads. Everyone but you is happy. I'd honestly only say one wasn't as hot. Only because her tits. Get out of the thread you're ruining nudes


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2012)

DecaConstruction said:


> This chick has to be a joke....
> 
> I'd be embarrased to "show off" this ugly ass Snooki bitch....Is she a spic??



None wrong with Hispanic grrrls... They knows how to grind the fishstick! 

Great thread btw knigg!


----------



## secdrl (Mar 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> None wrong with Hispanic grrrls... They knows how to *grind the fishstick*!


 

aaaaaand, they typicaly like to speak in that espanol while doin' it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2012)

secdrl said:


> aaaaaand, they typicaly like to speak in that espanol while doin' it.


 ¡Sí! Arroja mí con esa carne de burro, capitán!


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> ¡Sí! Arroja mí con esa carne de burro, capitán!



Yum !! I love when the captn talks dirty


----------



## woodwalker (Mar 6, 2012)

those are great keep up the great pics


----------



## boss (Mar 7, 2012)

Not sure if I posted any of these.  Looks like I am out until I get back to work.


----------



## Paramour (Mar 7, 2012)

woodwalker said:


> those are great keep up the great pics


 
You think those are "great" LOL Women must be foreign objects to you.



boss said:


> Not sure if I posted any of these. Looks like I am out until I get back to work.


 
Tits look infected, probably contracted something from you or others.
Nah, I highly doubt you had any real intercourse with the homely slut.


----------



## boss (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello madmann.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 7, 2012)

Damn this thread is full of win and why am I not fucking women like this... hmmm?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 7, 2012)

WTF!  You promised some moar cock pics!


----------



## boss (Mar 7, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Damn this thread is full of win and why am I not fucking women like this... hmmm?




No idea why you're not


----------



## JonP (Mar 7, 2012)

oh yeah,more pics.


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)

anyone for indonesian?

i got 2 somewhere


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)

cool if i make it a little more international boss?


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)

gal 1

31, jakarta-indonesia


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)

same chick as above


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)

gal 2

19, medan-indonesia

this gentleman is a 100% certified virgin!


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)

girl 3

37, manila - philippines

this gentleman is NOT a virgin ahahahaha


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)

same chick as above


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)

their contact details to the highest bidders ahahahaha
JOKES

nah 1st and last are not the kinda girls u want to take home

middle is perfect but ull need to convert to be muslim!


----------



## boss (Mar 8, 2012)

Keep up the good work. If someone can pm me how to post a phone video I'd be happy to post some. Also would be happy to sneak more


----------



## cube789 (Mar 8, 2012)

boss said:


> Keep up the good work. If someone can pm me how to post a phone video I'd be happy to post some. Also would be happy to sneak more


----------



## boss (Mar 8, 2012)

Have more still.  Let's go guys get cellphone pics.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 8, 2012)

This thread is a winner!!! (assuming the pics are legit straight from a persons email/phone).  I will be contributing shortly, lots of fat latinas on my phone to share with my IM peeps


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> This thread is a winner!!! (assuming the pics are legit straight from a persons email/phone). I will be contributing shortly, lots of fat latinas on my phone to share with my IM peeps


 

mine are legit! give to me by the person in the pics! i have some dancing movies but i uploaded them and didnt keep a copy, i know where they are

Djatu Pratiwi
my account on there "jackspratthecat"

not the same as the 3 above


anyone who doubts, ill give u fbs lol


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> This thread is a winner!!! (assuming the pics are legit straight from a persons email/phone). I will be contributing shortly, lots of fat latinas on my phone to share with my IM peeps


 

last of the 3 pic girls i posted i cannot find her fb

but i found the stripper i linked just above!


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

stipper gave me crabs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

as in no bullshit the bitch gave me crabs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boss (Mar 8, 2012)

That's funny shit man. 100% legit. They're coming straight from my blackberry. I have more but they're not worth posting.


----------



## boss (Mar 8, 2012)

I keep trying to post videos I took with my cell and its not working. Any help ?


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 8, 2012)

SNIFF...

SNIFF...

WHY YOU GUYS MAKE FUN OF MY THREAD ?...

SNIFF...

HUH ?...

 i should beat you nigga


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 8, 2012)

SILUHA said:


>



That chick is built like a concentration camp jew.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Mar 8, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> SNIFF...
> 
> SNIFF...
> 
> ...


----------



## boss (Mar 8, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> That chick is built like a concentration camp jew.




Coming from the guy who has nothing to post.


----------



## boss (Mar 8, 2012)

Not sure if I posted this


----------



## effinrob (Mar 8, 2012)

noice


----------



## boss (Mar 8, 2012)

Winner?


----------



## boss (Mar 8, 2012)

Blondie or tats? You pick. Tat is my favorite one ever. Just look at her. The blonde I met in myrtle beach years back


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 8, 2012)

boss said:


> Blondie or tats? You pick. Tat is my favorite one ever. Just look at her. The blonde I met in myrtle beach years back


Blondie ftw
OK two questions
1) are those the proud parents behind her?
2) does she do porn now?


----------



## boss (Mar 8, 2012)

Pretty sure it is. Grabbed that pic off her facebook since I have no nudes of her.  
Man for some reason I'm digging the ink. I've never had one like her. One of the girls pussy is not my style. It might be tight on one finger but the lips are sooooo long man like ridiculously


----------



## boss (Mar 8, 2012)

Pretty sure it is. Grabbed that pic off her facebook since I have no nudes of her.  
Man for some reason I'm digging the ink. I've never had one like her. One of the girls pussy is not my style. It might be tight on one finger but the lips are sooooo long man like ridiculously


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> This thread is a winner!!! (assuming the pics are legit straight from a persons email/phone).  I will be contributing shortly, lots of fat latinas on my phone to share with my IM peeps



<3 Latinas!


----------



## colochine (Mar 9, 2012)

boss said:


> Winner?



Definitely a winner


----------



## gamma (Mar 9, 2012)

DecaConstruction said:


> She let you snap phone pics of her tits and ass???  Must be a dirty cunt......just sayin





 We do need options in life


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 9, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2012)

i hate this thread


----------



## Rednack (Mar 9, 2012)

YUMMY...


----------



## boss (Mar 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i hate this thread




What's wrong kos


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2012)

i hate this thread


----------



## Rednack (Mar 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i hate this thread


Keep yer head up chump, you'll get there one day...


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2012)

thats hot^^^


----------



## Rednack (Mar 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


>


if the tren ace is as dark as the tren e, i bet it's some wicked shit..


----------



## rage racing (Mar 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


>


 Yummy


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 10, 2012)

boss said:


> Winner?



Yup!   I like hot chicks with tatts.


----------



## boss (Mar 10, 2012)

Heavy I bet you didn't pay one penny for that stuff! Don't be greedy send it my way...


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 10, 2012)

Are these tongue in cheek pics?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2012)

boss said:


> Heavy I bet you didn't pay one penny for that stuff! Don't be greedy send it my way...


Not my pic. I grabbed it from the Z forum.


----------



## boss (Mar 10, 2012)

The only time heavy cums is when he injects.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 10, 2012)

Who doesn't?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 10, 2012)

Boss texted me some nice vaginal entering pics. I RHJO'd.


----------



## boss (Mar 10, 2012)

^true story.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 10, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Boss texted me some nice vaginal entering pics. I RHJO'd.



  and my pics were sent where?


----------



## boss (Mar 12, 2012)

Haha do you want those pics? I have a lot more. Just haven't posted them.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 12, 2012)

lol


----------



## boss (Mar 12, 2012)

That's weird the picture I just posted didn't show up


----------



## Watson (Mar 12, 2012)

boss said:


> Haha do you want those pics? I have a lot more. Just haven't posted them.


 

why not post em up ?


----------



## boss (Mar 12, 2012)

Some I don't post because I respect that girl. Ill post up some others. I go back to work at my bar this week so ill get numbers and they'll give pictures.


----------



## unclem (Mar 12, 2012)

nice pictures guys. i love the first pics.


----------



## boss (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## ban916 (Mar 12, 2012)

Let's see more guys.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow People are hating hard on this. Pics are pics...Some are good some aren't
These obviously are the ones that "aren't" 
LOL


----------



## boss (Mar 13, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Wow People are hating hard on this. Pics are pics...Some are good some aren't
> These obviously are the ones that "aren't"
> LOL





 3 people including your dumbass. You can't find mine or bens cock pic thread since clearly you like that better.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Mar 13, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Wow People are hating hard on this. Pics are pics...Some are good some aren't
> These obviously are the ones that "aren't"
> LOL


 


Boss keeps tabs on all the folks that think his chicks look like shit.....he has his days where he has mini-meltdowns


----------



## Tesla (Mar 13, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I never tried heroin, but I'm thinking I may start at some point.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 13, 2012)

ban916 said:


> Let's see more guys.


I'd actually prefer to see girls.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2012)

ban916 said:


> Let's see more guys.


 
negged.


----------



## cube789 (Mar 13, 2012)

^^Ouch. Fair nonetheless


----------



## ban916 (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol I am far from gay, just realised how that sounded. What I ment is lets see more ass, tittties and pussy, guys. Like put more pics up brothers. Now that I read it back it sounded bad.


----------



## ban916 (Mar 13, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> I'd actually prefer to see girls.


 me too that came out wrong. lol


----------



## ban916 (Mar 13, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> negged.


 Damit. It came out wrong, I'm a fiend for pussy I promise.


----------



## Watson (Mar 13, 2012)

ban916 said:


> Damit. It came out wrong, I'm a fiend for pussy I promise.


 
u killed this thread fast lol!


----------



## ban916 (Mar 13, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> u killed this thread fast lol!


 I'm going to add some pics. I'm texting this girl tomorrow. Actually my buddy text me pics of a stipper he just had fun with. Give me a sec.


----------



## ban916 (Mar 13, 2012)

Here ya go.


----------



## Watson (Mar 14, 2012)

looks like some weird shit happening on that ironing board!


----------



## boss (Mar 14, 2012)

I like that one.


----------



## Watson (Mar 14, 2012)

boss said:


> I like that one.


 
nice body on her!


----------



## boss (Mar 15, 2012)

Well I seem to have stumbled upon my old phone. Tomorrow expect some pictures! Ps I just snuck a video of a girl blowing me


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 15, 2012)

so who the fuck are these random people.....


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 15, 2012)

PWND


----------



## Watson (Mar 16, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> PWND


 

yeah dude i know her profile, i also realise anyone else could find her profile just from searching her friends names,
i didnt post her full name because thats not permitted on IM i thought! thanks for doing it for me!


but hell if u want her phone number just pm me, i can give u that also, but shes not really in bekasi shes in south jakarta!

pwnd only works when i give a shit dumbass!


----------



## Watson (Mar 16, 2012)

if u want the urls for the other 2, just ask, dont spend hours and hours searching when a pm will take 10 seconds

whos pwned now retard?


----------



## Watson (Mar 16, 2012)

id neg u but people like u are always missing the point!


----------



## boss (Mar 16, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> so who the fuck are these random people.....




If you learned to read you'd know. Fucking idiot.


----------



## Watson (Mar 16, 2012)

boss' pics add some fun here,

i salute u boss, keep up the great work mate

ignore tossers like him and keep posting bro!


----------



## ban916 (Mar 18, 2012)

What happened to this thread?!?!? Where are all the pics of the fine girls at?!? I'f I was single I would be posting new pics daily. This is for real pics of girls we know that email or text pics right?


----------



## boss (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah I have to put my sim card into my old blackberry. I have a few on there. I stopped talking to the girls in those pics. Ill be finding new ones when I work this weekend.


----------



## cube789 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Mar 20, 2012)

Submit Your Thai - Free Porn, Porn Tube, Free Porn Videos, Amateur Porn, Sex Movie, Porn - Pichunter.com


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2012)

This thread sucks ass...


----------



## gamma (Mar 22, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Yes, he does. Between his multi-colored posts and his extreme desire to have random brown cawks balls deep in his mud schute, he's pretty lame.


Wait so this is a bad thing


----------



## adamst10 (Mar 22, 2012)

how do we actually know youve got with all these gals


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 22, 2012)

Prince said:


> This thread sucks ass...



Yes it got way off topic



adamst10 said:


> how do we actually know youve got with all these gals



How the fuck do we know he didn't??


----------



## boss (Mar 22, 2012)

Prince you're new layout sucks ass... At least some people like this thread. No one likes your gay ass layout.


----------



## Watson (Apr 5, 2012)

my bra sent this to me just now lmao

said shes giving him nightly anal dildo shows lmao..

big ass gorilla tits lol


----------



## Watson (Apr 5, 2012)

^^ hahaha i just noticed date was last night on webcam screenie lmao


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 5, 2012)

ban916 said:


> Let's see more guys.


ROFLOLHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Classic.


----------



## Backintogear (Jun 25, 2013)

If only she knew about this, right!


----------



## Backintogear (Jun 25, 2013)

Doesn't everyone have old pics of their mom!  Nice job Boss


----------



## Watson (Jun 26, 2013)

^ azza


----------

